# Kingsley Hubbard



## Old Cunarder (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anyone remember sailing with my cousin Kingsley Hubbard of Portreath? He was a mate with various companies, including Comben Longstaff, Winchester Shipping, various Israeli companies, ending up for many years as master in flag of convenience bulk carriers.
He is still alive and kicking; living on his boat in Cornwall. It would be great if I could let him know of any ex shipmates of his.


----------



## carrick (Nov 5, 2014)

*Old Shipmates*

Hi,

Stumbled upon your request on behalf of my big brother aboard "The Lady Clare" at Gweek and promptly came to the conclusion it had to be Christopher Woolley!!

Spoke to the old sea dog yesterday and he was most amused but unaware of your request. Guess his old shipmates are rather thin on the ground!! It would be great to hear from someone!!!

If I am barking at the wrong tree please forgive me.

Kingsley,as you probably know, is not into computers but I can always pass on any messages.

Hope all is well with you and your wife.

Looking forward to your comments!!!!


----------

